# Can you put stick insects in with whites tree frogs?



## geckolovers (Jul 20, 2009)

Hellooooo! As said: Can you put stick insects in with whites tree frogs? Would they fight?:bash:Any info would be fab!!! :lol2:

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

if you want them eaten then yes you can!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Insects will gone get dead.


----------



## Amazonian (Dec 11, 2009)

Whites Tree Frog = "Wow is it a cricket? is it a locust? Whatever it is, it's tasty! NOMNOMNOMNOMNOM!"


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

I suppose if you really wanted to house whites with stick insects...the less risky route would be with adult Extatosoma tiaratum which females can grow to a chunky 20cm.......males only 11cm.
As these giant stick insects can be from the same regions of Australia as the whites.......I would presume the humidity and temp lvls would be fine.
These were the first insects I kept as a school project.......great stick insects.......but do you really want to mix them with frogs??


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

They would get nommed.
Doesn't matter how thick they are.
Mine have gone for my fingers before.


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

geckolovers said:


> Hellooooo! As said: Can you put stick insects in with whites tree frogs? Would they fight?:bash:Any info would be fab!!! :lol2:


 
:crazy::crazy::crazy: ARE YOU A MIMZY? :crazy::crazy::naughty:


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> They would get nommed.
> Doesn't matter how thick they are.
> Mine have gone for my fingers before.


Ahhhh my Extatosoma tiaratum was the thickness of a standard remote controll...really fat and chunky.......I know my pacman would prolly try....just wondering if whites were a bit more sensible...........:whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Bearnandos said:


> Ahhhh my Extatosoma tiaratum was the thickness of a standard remote controll...really fat and chunky.......I know my pacman would prolly try....just wondering if whites were a bit more sensible...........:whistling2:


BLIMEY.
Alright. That is thick.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

They sound disgusting!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> They sound disgusting!


Was thinking the same!!!!


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah....I kinda thought they were pretty ugly....but the school needed a insect project..........they were the stuff of any girls nightmares :lol2:
Should have seen my mums face when I bought them home.........:whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Would.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

4 pints.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> 4 pints.


WOW. I thought that was an Isle Of Wight thing.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> WOW. I thought that was an Isle Of Wight thing.


 
God man it's like 8 miles from the coast!


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> image
> Would.


Psshhhh thats only the tiny skinny males.....you need to show a pic of the fat chunky females......


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> God man it's like 8 miles from the coast!


Whaaaaaaat?
Talking about how many pints it would take. I thought that was something me and my mates made up. hahahahaha
I need to get off here NOW.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Whaaaaaaat?
> Talking about how many pints it would take. I thought that was something me and my mates made up. hahahahaha
> I need to get off here NOW.


As in you're not that seperated from us landies.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> As in you're not that seperated from us landies.


Very true. But we do have our own words.
Somewhen is one of ours.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Very true. But we do have our own words.
> Somewhen is one of ours.



You can keep that one.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> You can keep that one.


It's hard to make use of it.

Ah well, I guess it'll come in handy somewhen.

:gasp:


----------

